# How do i get true dolby digital or dts5.1 through hdmi on pc?



## tuunade98 (Dec 8, 2012)

Is it possible to get dolby digital, or dts 5.1 through hdmi on the pc? i have a radeon 5770]
my receiver is the yamaha HTR-6063


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 8, 2012)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446-3.html

If you can find a way to set the audio to bit streaming and then use the HDMI passthrough on your receiver, you should be able to get it to work.

Edit:  http://www.anandtech.com/show/2841/10  Here's another link for doing that.  I'm assuming you want the HD audio for movies?


----------



## tuunade98 (Dec 8, 2012)

games more like, games like black ops 2 supports dolby digital apparently. Im looking on the back of the black ops 2 box right now and it shows dolby digital. I would love to also use dolby digital on battlefield 3 as well. DTS 5.1 surround sound would also be awesome.


----------



## Neuromancer (Dec 8, 2012)

I believe AC3 is what you are looking for. Bitstream I believe is LCPM which is supported only on high end devices and only necesary for Blu-Ray.  

I use AC3 in FFDshow and get dolby and DTS audio passthrough on my IGPs to my receiver (It supports both) for the last few years. I am currently using monitors inbuilt speakers and/or a cheap pair of desktop speakers so audio is not really a consideration right now (my onkyo/polk setup is crying as it gets covered in dust  )

Also you can set Dolby in your audio drivers, if not, then try using windows audio service to show available options, you can test Dolby, DTS and IIRC Pro audio (a microsoft thing that I have never seen anything support). You can test bit rates and sample sizes as well to find comparable unit to your receiver/monitor. (IF you are not using a receiver and separate speakers, then do not even worry about what sound is going through your card).


----------



## tuunade98 (Dec 8, 2012)

is it possible to get it for gaming?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 8, 2012)

No, the HDMI port on the graphics card only has passthrough capabilities. If the content is natively encoded in 5.1, the card will pass a 5.1 signal, if it's encoded in stereo it will pass an stereo signal. Some games have 5.1 audio some don't.

To get 5.1/7.1 in all your games you'll need a sound card with  DTS Neo or Dolby Digital Live.


----------



## tuunade98 (Dec 8, 2012)

so my radeon 5770 won't be able to do it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2012)

tuunade98 said:


> Is it possible to get dolby digital, or dts 5.1 through hdmi on the pc? i have a radeon 5770]
> my receiver is the yamaha HTR-6063


No, no, no, use 7.1 PCM.  Dolby is encoded, PCM is not.  If you can set the HDMI audio output to 7.1 LPCM, that's all you need to do.  The computer/receiver should take care of the rest.  That's the best possible signal to send on HDMI.


AC3 is the encoding used on DVDs.


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 8, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, no, no, use 7.1 PCM.  Dolby is encoded, PCM is not.  If you can set the HDMI audio output to 7.1 LPCM, that's all you need to do.  The computer/receiver should take care of the rest.  That's the best possible signal to send on HDMI.
> 
> 
> AC3 is the encoding used on DVDs.



With his receiver, using bit stream would be better since it can decode everything being sent at it.  LPCM is essentially decoded in the machine then the sound sent to the receiver.  If the goal is to get to 7 speakers somehow, then LPCM can work if he's got some virtualization for his sound, but if accurate and good sound is the target with the hopes of game makers utilizing the best available, Bitstream all the way.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes the 5770 will do it. Just have to set the audio as HDMI in the sound preferences in the control panel. As far as Black ops having DD or 5.1 not sure about that


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 8, 2012)

tuunade98 said:


> games more like, games like black ops 2 supports dolby digital apparently. Im looking on the back of the black ops 2 box right now and it shows dolby digital. I would love to also use dolby digital on battlefield 3 as well. DTS 5.1 surround sound would also be awesome.



No they are not Dolby Digital despite any images at the back of the box. They have 5 audio streams which can be encoded to Dolby Digital with the aid of a soundcard that supports Dolby Digital Live Encoding or DTS Connect Encoding. 

So to answer your question you need a specific soundcard.




tuunade98 said:


> so my radeon 5770 won't be able to do it?




Your 5770 will only plackback Dolby Digital from pre-encoded material DVD, Blue Ray discs, AC3 movies formats.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> With his receiver, using bit stream would be better since it can decode everything being sent at it.  LPCM is essentially decoded in the machine then the sound sent to the receiver.  If the goal is to get to 7 speakers somehow, then LPCM can work if he's got some virtualization for his sound, but if accurate and good sound is the target with the hopes of game makers utilizing the best available, Bitstream all the way.


PCM is the raw wave.  It is never encoded/decoded if the source is digital to begin with.  Games prefer PCM because they can play a mono-sound through many positional channels.  You lose signal quality when encoding decoding so it's best not to do it.

Dolby Digital only exists to turn 2 channels into more than 2 either due to the source only being stereo or the cable it is conveyed through not having enough bandwidth to handle many channels.

Inferior: Dolby Digital encoder (sound card) -> SPDIF cable -> Dolby Digital decoder (receiver)
Ideal: PCM (sound card) -> HDMI cable -> PCM (receiver)


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 8, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Inferior: Dolby Digital *encoder (sound card)* -> SPDIF cable -> Dolby Digital decoder (receiver)



Whether it's inferior isnt our decision. That is the solution the OP needs.

The OP needs a encoder sound card. Lets help him find one. 

Cheapest I found was the Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D and ASUS Xonar DX 7.1
Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe (70SB135000000...
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 Channels PCI Express x1 Interfac...


----------



## Jetster (Dec 8, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> No they are not Dolby Digital despite any images at the back of the box. They have 5 audio streams which can be encoded to Dolby Digital with the aid of a soundcard that supports Dolby Digital Live Encoding or DTS Connect Encoding.
> 
> So to answer your question you need a specific soundcard.
> 
> Your 5770 will only plackback Dolby Digital from pre-encoded material DVD, Blue Ray discs, AC3 movies formats.



His receiver is better than any sound card and  the GPU just passes it on. And you cant encode to DD you decode it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2012)

If his receiver has HDMI, it will support 8 channel PCM.  Dolby Digital/SPDIF was pre-HDMI.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Jetster said:


> His receiver is better than any sound card and  the GPU just passes it on



I agree, but who cares. His objective is to playback his games in Dolby Digital. He know what he wants. Lets help him achieve his goal.



FordGT90Concept said:


> If his receiver has HDMI, it will support 8 channel PCM.  Dolby Digital/SPDIF was pre-HDMI.



He can use both. Use an encoder soundcard for his games, and set up his video card for DVD and Blu Ray Playback in Media Player. That is the cheapest solution.

If he has money to burn he can get an encoder soundcard with HDMI out like the Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 but it's an unnecessary expense

http://www.asus.com/Multimedia/Audio_Cards/Xonar_HDAV13_Deluxe/


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, no thank you or acknowledgement from the OP.

Then again I can't blame the OP for not returning because none of the geeks wanted to give the OP the solution he requested without bias.


----------



## D007 (Dec 12, 2012)

Make it easy on yourself.. I just did after spending years driving myself crazy. 

Buy a home theater system.. 
I got a bluray one for like 200 bucks at Tiger Direct/ CompUSA. 

Just run optical from the pc to the home theater system.

Run HDMI from the pc to the TV for video.
Done..

EDIT: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4953951&Sku=L47-1012
Something like that. 
I went with the 1000 watt version, for a little more umph.
That is a 330 watt, still nice.

Just make sure it has an optical for HD audio.

I like to have one optical and one HDMI on it.
If it lacks either you loose.

Need the optical to run HD sound from the PC to the Theater system.
Need the HDMI to use the disc player that comes with the unit in HD.

Cheers and gl ^^


----------

